# HAFF Diets



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been wanting to feed my guinea pigs and rabbits a HAFF [Hay and Fresh Foods] diet basically since I got them. I frequent sites like GuineaLynx, Cavyspirit and Rabbit.org. The snags I have run into with getting started are basically the same in the Small Animal world as they are in the Cat and Dog Worlds. The big two being, 
-People think my animals will be malnourished--and I tend to believe them
-Everyone in my life swears by a pellet-based diet, even the people on the Guinea Pig Cages forum [most of whom prefer to think of pellets as "multivitamins," or at least that's how it's been explained to me].

The pellets that I feed are very high quality. I feed a strict amount and, though my rabbits are thriving on their current diet, most of my guinea pigs are very heavy. One of my sows, Natasha, is so huge that people often mistake her for being "heavy with young." [My mom thinks it is babyweight, because she is the only one of my sows ever to have birthed. Though she weighs nearly double what she ought to, so... no]

Does anyone know of a good HAFF diet regimen? I know the basics--what contains too much calcium, vitamin A, oxolates, etc; I'm just worried that I'll end up with stone/sludge pigs or bloated bunnies or a myriad of other things that could go horribly wrong.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I only had a bunny for about 5 months (sadly it escaped when there was some construction at home).
Neighbors didn't want it (so I took him) and I didn't even know what bunnies were supposed to eat, I just guessed and gave it a big mix of veggies, fruits and nuts (are you even supposed to feed them nuts?) and he/she mowed my lawn for me :biggrin:.
Beats me if he had all he needed but I think he/she looked pretty good. Never ate a single pellet while with me.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been looking into HAFF diets for over a year. There really isn't very much info on it. I'm very interested in it because I don't like feeding processed food to pets or myself. 

I think to pull it off you would have to feed a wide (and I mean _wide_) variety of leafy greens, forages and veggies, perhaps let them munch on some grass, as well as hay 24/7. Obviously you would want to make sure not to feed or feed only in very small amounts as a treat things that have too much calcium, vitamin A, oxolates, etc. 
It would be a good idea to have them vet checked a month or two after starting it to make sure everything is going okay.

Good luck in deciding whether or not to do it. It's a hard decision, I know. I do remember finding a rescue that feeds HAFF diets with success, but I lost the link and can't find it again.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Paws&Tails said:


> I've been looking into HAFF diets for over a year. There really isn't very much info on it. I'm very interested in it because I don't like feeding processed food to pets or myself.
> 
> I think to pull it off you would have to feed a wide (and I mean _wide_) variety of leafy greens, forages and veggies, perhaps let them munch on some grass, as well as hay 24/7. Obviously you would want to make sure not to feed or feed only in very small amounts as a treat things that have too much calcium, vitamin A, oxolates, etc.
> It would be a good idea to have them vet checked a month or two after starting it to make sure everything is going okay.
> ...


This is my biggest problem. There seriously is so little information about it, that's what scares me. They do get hay all the time. One of the big reasons I especially want my rabbits to switch is because the three of us are gonna be living on a farm for about a year. And the only pellets I'll be able to get will probably be total crap. I currently live in the city, so finding forages is my biggest issue, and they're something that make up a big part of a HAFF diet, or at least that's my understanding. Other than dandelion greens I'm pretty much out of luck.

Also no, rabbits shouldn't eat any nuts or seeds.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe look into what wild rabbits/hares eat? 
Pellets just seem like a bunny form of "kibble", might be a nice supplement, what about looking into the pre-pellet days?

Ah, guess they went to waste (I'd give him peanuts on occasion =/).


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> This is my biggest problem. There seriously is so little information about it, that's what scares me. They do get hay all the time. One of the big reasons I especially want my rabbits to switch is because the three of us are gonna be living on a farm for about a year. And the only pellets I'll be able to get will probably be total crap. I currently live in the city, so finding forages is my biggest issue, and they're something that make up a big part of a HAFF diet, or at least that's my understanding. Other than dandelion greens I'm pretty much out of luck.
> 
> Also no, rabbits shouldn't eat any nuts or seeds.



I don't know if you've found this website or not, but I just found it. They say they've fed HAFF diets succesfully for over 12 years.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Paws&Tails said:


> I don't know if you've found this website or not, but I just found it. They say they've fed HAFF diets succesfully for over 12 years.


Thank you! I've never seen that site before. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> Thank you! I've never seen that site before. Thank you thank you thank you!


No problem.  Let me know how it works out if you decide to try it!


----------

